# Any rumor about a new ef 400 f.5,6 L is ?



## Heidrun (Aug 21, 2011)

This lens is deeply missed. With the current one you cant handheld it


----------



## vlim (Sep 14, 2011)

This would be great to update this lens ! And an even greater option would be a 400 f.4 L IS ! I would buy at the right price...


----------



## recon photography (Sep 14, 2011)

at the moment i dont see a place for the 400mm f5.6l it needs to become IS and stay the same price unlike the 300mm f4l IS it offers no advantage over the 100-400 (maybe a little IQ) it has same f-stop and no IS don't see why you would buy it unless you use 400mm a lot with a tripod in which case the small saving and increase in IQ would be worth it over the 100-400mm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally, I'd really like a new 400mm f/5.6L IS!!



vlim said:


> And an even greater option would be a 400 f.4 L IS ! I would buy at the right price...



The price for a 400mm f/4L IS would likely be ~$6000...



recon photography said:


> at the moment i dont see a place for the 400mm f5.6l it needs to become IS and stay the same price unlike the 300mm f4l IS it offers no advantage over the 100-400 (maybe a little IQ) it has same f-stop and no IS don't see why you would buy it unless you use 400mm a lot with a tripod in which case the small saving and increase in IQ would be worth it over the 100-400mm



The 400mm f/5.6L does focus substantially faster than the 100-400mm, even with the focus limiter enabled on the latter. It's also about 0.5 lbs lighter. Many people prefer the 400/5.6 for birds in flight, due to the faster AF (and slightly improved sharpness, too, probably). Shooting BIF requires fast shutter speeds, so the lack of IS is not a real problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2011)

After years and years of rumors, I think the rumor starters have gotten tired of making up stuff. It would be interesting as well as expensive, but I'm sure that a $2,000 lens with IS would be popular. The problem might lie in the ability to make one for that price. The final selling price is usually a multiple of the actual cost to produce, so if cost to produce goes up by $200, the list price might jump by $800.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 14, 2011)

Consumer primes, especially on the telephoto side seem to be on their way out. I have let a few friends use my 300mm f4 IS when we are out shooting together, and the first question they ask is "Where is the zoom?". I think the current 70-300 is the best we'll see for a while. (Don't hate me, this is not what I voted for, just what i think is happening)

That said, to those dreaming of a 400mm f4 IS, Don't forget, Canon already makes one. The DO. (A green ring for goodness sake, bleh!) Not my favorite either, but do you really think Canon is going to come up with a $2000 400mm f4 IS, to sell next to their $6000 400mm f4 IS DO?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> do you really think Canon is going to come up with a $2000 400mm f4 IS, to sell next to their $6000 400mm f4 IS DO?



I think they could come up with a $6000 (or maybe $7K?) 400/4L IS to go along side their DO version. After all, the other DO lens is a 70-300mm DO, right? Still the market for such a lens would be pretty small, and a 400/4 would likely be perceived as too close to either the 400/2.8 II or the 500/4 II.


----------



## photophreek (Sep 14, 2011)

I have this lens and it is very sharp with excellent color saturation and contrast. I disagree that you can't handhold it. With a SS of 1/500 or more, the lens is very handholdable. Adding IS would be nice, but I use a tripod and that's my IS. I think updating this lens is probably on Canon's "nice to do" list and probably will stay there for quite awhile.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > do you really think Canon is going to come up with a $2000 400mm f4 IS, to sell next to their $6000 400mm f4 IS DO?
> ...



With the old 400mm f/4 DO IS selling for $6200 http://www.adorama.com/CA4004ISU.html A new and more modern one would bring maybe $7500 or more. Better to get the 500mm f/4 or the 400mm DO if you want a portable lens.


----------



## nounours18200 (Oct 22, 2011)

In my opinion, the 400/4 DO is too expensive to be a success.

The awaited 400/5.6L will probably be released after a new version of the 100-400 L...

A 400/4 L seems too close from the 500/4 in my opinion but I may be wrong...

But I would be very interested by a 500/5.6 L if the quality is high and the price is not...

Just my 2 cents comment...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> This lens is deeply missed. With the current one you cant handheld it



After 5 years of rumors, even the rumor creators have given up on predicting a new one. Many enthisiasts would love to see a lens with IS!

I could handhold mine, its light enough, and for birds in flight, or other moving targets, IS does not help, a fast shutter speed is what it takes.

For still targets, a high shutter speed will produce sharp images, but its a problem getting 1/700 sec and faster unless its bright daylight.

My complaint with it is the lack of close up focusing like the 300mm f/4 L and the length makes it difficult to fit into a ordinary camera bag.


----------

